# Give me some colorful breeds



## Somebunny2love (Jul 6, 2012)

My husband is working on a new rabbit building for me, and when it is finished we will be expanding our rabbitry a little bit.  He wants to add some meat rabbits, and I want to add some color.  What are some breeds that are pretty to look at?


----------



## WannaBeFarmR (Jul 6, 2012)

Beveren come in many colors, Rex rabbits too (both rabbits have been used as meat rabbits by people who live around these parts). And I believe Harlequin have a meat type body, not sure how they would dress out or how quick they would get up to the weight you would like, but the harlequin rabbit is one of the most colorful and coolest looking rabbits out there IMO. The main "meat" breeds I can think of at this time mostly come in white, red (shades of brown), or grey colors.  Unless you go with some of the giant breeds, breeds that can be eaten but aren't really meat rabbits, or mixes. I'm no expert so maybe someone with more know how can give you a better list.


----------



## Somebunny2love (Jul 6, 2012)

The meat rabbits don't necessarily have to be colorful.  I am more interested in having pretty rabbits that I don't have to kill and eat. Lol!  I'm still not 100% on board with meat rabbits honestly...I'm not sure I'll be able to stomach eating an animal that I have raised, played with, etc.  My husband is begging to raise some for meat though, so I told him I would seriously consider it.


----------



## Sugarbushdraft (Jul 6, 2012)

Somebunny2love said:
			
		

> The meat rabbits don't necessarily have to be colorful.  I am more interested in having pretty rabbits that I don't have to kill and eat. Lol!  I'm still not 100% on board with meat rabbits honestly...I'm not sure I'll be able to stomach eating an animal that I have raised, played with, etc.  My husband is begging to raise some for meat though, so I told him I would seriously consider it.


For pets? Flemish giants. Okay maybe their not COLORFUL, but they are awesome !   LOL!

A tip for the meat rabbits ---- Dont play with them. Dont name them. Simply stroke them once in a while (you should prolly make the breeders friendly tho), feed 'em and water 'em. Dont bond with them.  Just a few tips


----------



## ILuvSheep (Jul 6, 2012)

Sugarbushdraft said:
			
		

> Somebunny2love said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry that was my sisters Acct.


----------



## WannaBeFarmR (Jul 6, 2012)

well netherland dwarfs make nice pets, and they are small enough that they are pretty much pet only about 2lb full grown. They come in every color you can think of and every litter is a surprise of what colors you'll get. I have a few just for the fun of it. bred my black otter doe with my Chestnut buck and got 7 kits, big 1st litter for a dwarf doe, got 4 of varied shades of chestnut, 1 albino, 1 white with dark eyes, and one orange kit all in the same litter. Plus if you end up with too many rabbits...I always seem to keep more and have more then I should or need, they are much easier to sell or give away. They are small and cute even after growing up and can fit in the average indoor bunny cage so they appeal to more people and make better kids pets for that reason. I also have Flemish giants they can be meat rabbits but are somewhat uneconomical to raise you can get a big rabbit but they eat a whole lot more feed then the average meat rabbit of today. They are a true gentle giant and seem to always have a wonderful personality. Most cages are not big enough for them size wise and the poops won't go through the mesh sometimes, you may have to build your own, plus the mesh can cause foot problems. I know they come in white,fawn,sandy,blue,black,gray, and steel gray..maybe broken. Rex rabbits are very sweet as well, come in many colors and have an interesting look, funny face and crazy soft velvet fur.


----------



## WannaBeFarmR (Jul 6, 2012)

Animals for meat, it is a HARD thing to do. I can't kill anything unless it is in pain and already dying . I always have a trusted person do the deed, so I know the animal went as gently as one can who meets this end. Also I leave them in the freezer long enough that you don't know who was who and then I don't get as upset. I was a strict vegetarian for over 10 years. But it somehow felt unnatural toward the end. I love animals but in nature you eat or get eaten, I didn't dislike meat I disliked that the animals used for meat lead such sad lives and were treated with such disrespect. Animals should feel the wind, sun, and grass. They should have a good life be it short or long, and know respect while alive and gratitude after for extending our lives. I think more people are thinking in this way and I'm glad sites like this are spreading and encouraging this trend. Love all your rabbits and spend more time with the ones who won't end up in the freezer. Mostly don't feel like a bad person or guilty about eating something you raised you can rest assured it lived a better life then most of its kind. Not trying to get all preachy and opinionated, to each there own in this crazy life.


----------



## animalmom (Jul 7, 2012)

I raise meat rabbits and they provide half of our meat intake.  I also greatly understand your wanting the best life for your animals as you can provide.  When I started with the rabbits I KNEW I could never eat something that had a personal name and even went so far as to say I raised bunnies, my wonderful husband processed rabbits, and what was in the freezer was lapin.  

The other tack I took was to name my breeding stock but not name the offspring.  I have Skunk Bun and The Stinkers, Honey Pie and The Sweeties, Eve and The Ever Readies and Lucy and The Lovelies.  It is a small thing I do to make it work for me.  I know my bunns have the best I can provide for them and they lead a good life free from parasites, predators and starvation.  By the way rabbit meat is incredible... tastes like veal (not to set off a storm on veal), tender, great texture and taste.  I think it is better than chicken although we do eat a lot of our own chicken too.

I think you being a vegetarian is fine since that is what you want to do and if your husband wants a pair of breeding meat rabbits that that can be worked out.  Personally I handle all the kits as much as possible so they are not startled or scared when a hand reaches into the cage.  I find if the kits are used to being handled and brought out of the cage then when the time comes they are not scared and all is quiet... but then again I tell my kits they are going to Hollywood for auditions for the new Bugs Bunny and Jessica Rabbit.

Love on your rabbits what ever they may be and if they end up on the dinner table what better way to complete the circle.  My 2 cents.


----------

